
Israeli cybersecurity company highlights potential of women in tech - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-cybersecurity-company-highlights-potential-of-women-in-tech/
======
davidf18
"“In this company I feel 100% equal,” said Lital Mor, EverCompliant’s director
of customer success. Mor manages 17 employees and deals with customers on a
day to day basis.

Mor believes the situation for women in high tech in Israel is better than in
other areas, partly due to the military.

“The military is a huge part in really building personality and providing
skills,” Mor said. “It brings you to a certain level of equivalence.”

Teicher concurs, saying the IDF prefers to have female soldiers in certain
positions.

Lital Mor, EverCompliant's director of customer success. (Courtesy) Lital Mor,
EverCompliant’s director of customer success. (Courtesy)

“People leave the military with skills,” Teicher said. “And also the
understanding that they have equal skills so I think that is also helping
afterwards in the workplace.”“In this company I feel 100% equal,” said Lital
Mor, EverCompliant’s director of customer success. Mor manages 17 employees
and deals with customers on a day to day basis.

Mor believes the situation for women in high tech in Israel is better than in
other areas, partly due to the military.

“The military is a huge part in really building personality and providing
skills,” Mor said. “It brings you to a certain level of equivalence.”

Teicher concurs, saying the IDF prefers to have female soldiers in certain
positions.

Lital Mor, EverCompliant's director of customer success. (Courtesy) Lital Mor,
EverCompliant’s director of customer success. (Courtesy)

“People leave the military with skills,” Teicher said. “And also the
understanding that they have equal skills so I think that is also helping
afterwards in the workplace.”"

US Tech firms should study and visit firms such as this one if they truly want
to increase the representation of women in the firm.

All women as well as men are induced into the Israeli Army before college. A
number of them learn computer programming and technology.

